

Show HN: weekend hack -- Whac-a-Wall (or Whac-a-Mole on a wall) - uberc

It's the classic amusement arcade game Whac-a-Mole on a wall -- any normal wall, with an overhead projector and Kinect (on the floor in front of the wall, pointed upwards).<p>Done as an exercise to learn Processing and check out what Kinect hacking is all out. Fun!<p>See video at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ30Kuk4kAE
======
gus_massa
Clicable: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZ30Kuk4kAE>

